# Wireless keyboards & mice + Gentoo

## audiodef

What's your experience with wireless keyboards and mice with Gentoo? Do you recommend a particular brand/model? 

I was looking at http://www.geeks.com/products_sc.asp?cat=1040 just now and am wondering if any of these are a particularly good selection or a particularly bad no-no for Gentoo.

----------

## Jaglover

Methinks since the transmitter plugs into USB it should show up as regular USB input for OS?

----------

## audiodef

That's what I'm thinking.

----------

## tliou

I use a variety of wireless mice with different Gentoo boxes.  The nice thing with the current kernels and up to date USB pieces is that the mice can be moved at will from machine to machine.

Think twice before using a wireless keyboard though.  Very few encrypt keystrokes so that a snoopy person nearby with the right receiver can spy on you.

----------

